
Even Google Was Shocked by the Success of Its Face-Matching Art App - artsandsci
https://news.artnet.com/art-world/google-face-matching-art-app-1200335
======
chaoticmass
I have the app but I can't find this feature.

*edit: nevermind, it seems this is iOS only.

